# Early CWC seat tube decal. 1935-1937



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if the early style gold, winged CWC decal, as seen on 35-37 ish Roadmasters has ever been reproduced?

You can see it on the rear fender of this bike... which is restored, so I have a hunch there are some of these around.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 7, 2015)

Dave, I too would like to get my hands on some. I recall reading a thread on here not long ago about this very decal. I believe the poster or someone that posted on the thread was in the process of making them.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2015)

I'd buy a few if it helps the project along


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2015)

That's a nice roadmaster!  Who's is it?


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2015)

I think I have seen them. Check with Memory Lane. You'd have to call them.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll give MLC a call. 

I have an NOS decal that was given to me by Phil Marshal years ago, but its very cracked and old.... well, dang near 80 years!??? I'm not sure the clearcoat trick would save it.

Robertriley, that bike belongs to Greg Clark... he submitted it to nostalgic.net back in '02. He restored it himself. If I knew how to get ahold of him, I'd ask where he got the decal!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 7, 2015)

I was gonna try and re-pop these but it is way outta my league. Just too much $ for the start up.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 7, 2015)

dave 

post a picture of the nos decal so we can see what it looks like not very good 
view on that bike picture



Dave Stromberger said:


> I'll give MLC a call.
> 
> I have an NOS decal that was given to me by Phil Marshal years ago, but its very cracked and old.... well, dang near 80 years!??? I'm not sure the clearcoat trick would save it.
> 
> Robertriley, that bike belongs to Greg Clark... he submitted it to nostalgic.net back in '02. He restored it himself. If I knew how to get ahold of him, I'd ask where he got the decal!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 7, 2015)

That's about as flat as I can get it.


----------



## Stanley (Apr 8, 2015)

I do decals. We might be able to make them.  I will look into it.


----------



## Stanley (Apr 8, 2015)

We duplicate all kinds of pedal car, sled, car, tractor, mower, etc... I've meet some great people doing this.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 8, 2015)

That's great news. keep us posted


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I'll give MLC a call.
> 
> I have an NOS decal that was given to me by Phil Marshal years ago, but its very cracked and old.... well, dang near 80 years!??? I'm not sure the clearcoat trick would save it.
> 
> Robertriley, that bike belongs to Greg Clark... he submitted it to nostalgic.net back in '02. He restored it himself. If I knew how to get ahold of him, I'd ask where he got the decal!





You ever seen or tried any of the decal restoration products? 'Microscale Liquid Decal Film' and Microscale Micro Set - 1oz Bottle  here's a video of this brand and testors has one along with another company; 'Walthers Solvaset'. I called and spoke to the company who makes Microscale and they said their product is designed for their own decals so couldn't guarantee results for other decals.  However there's plenty of touts calming it works on any. This video is about applying a coating to heal old decal while the company also makes a product Microscale Micro Set - 1oz Bottle which makes the old decal seat down and eliminates air bubbling. It seems that the mate product causes an emulsion or softens the decal and makes it as permanent as ever. 

Perhaps in the case of your 80 year old decal, that junk could help restore it to enable duplication. Another weird trick to get the yellow out is expose decal to ultra violet or sit in window and let the sun fix it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOwU0Jph5AQ


----------

